

PayPal 'credits' US man $92 quadrillion in error - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23352230

======
greenyoda
There are now at least seven submissions of this story:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=quadri...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=quadrillion&start=0)

